# Modifying a Generator to add?



## SEEKER452 (Sep 29, 2011)

Modifying a generator to add a backup solar battery? I what modify the generator to it changer the battery as it run the house it run a tv,fans,light,and small chollge fige i what setup a battery connect and changer i what to montier to see how much charger is on the battery and a way for it to switch on went the generator run out gas? any idea will help thanks the generator is Powerpro 4050 watt


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

To be honest, that is too much to expect out of a Battery. You will not get one large enough to supply 110 volt current when the Generator runs out of gas. If there was some that big, you wouldn't need the Generator, just Battery's. Sorry


----------



## SEEKER452 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

if you really want to do it this will work

about 4 golf cart batterys, and a 4000 watt inverter and a good charger to keep it up when you have power or a genny on, but this will cost you a good chunk of $$$$$$ you could buy alot of gas cans or a big gas tank like they use around a farm and be cheaper than the inverter/battery set up 


this is common palce in the RV world, but its only as a back up, as in your gen set breaks down or runs out of gas, or the power goes out in a campgrond and you dont want to start your gen set. i have honnestly never ran my batterys dead on an inverter, in fact i think its a waste in the motorhome, i would just fire up the gen set but without running the A/C or microwave it worked great to power everything else, cound of run 1 a/c not 2 on it but never have tried


----------



## jasonmorris (May 5, 2012)

You can install solar panels for such kind of power generation, it is better choice enhance savings and make the environment free from green house gases, we can install solar panels for energy efficiency as well.


----------

